# Barsch angeln!



## x2it (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich hab das Forum hier per google gefunden und muss sagen, dass es ja wirklich richtig groß ist und man überall Hilfe bekommt!
Meine erste Frage wäre, wie man vielleicht mal einen etwas größeren Barsch an den Haken bekommt!
Ich habe seid ungefähr 3 Wochen meinen Angelschein und war bis dahin ab und zu bei uns am Möhnesee auf Barsch angeln.
Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich nur bisse von kleinen Barschen in Ufernähe verzeichnen kann. Dabei tun mir die kleinen Barsche meistens leid, weil die ja auch erst noch wachsen sollen 
Ich wollte euch fragen, ob man pauschal sagen kann, das größere Barsche auch bei den kleineren mit rumschwimmen oder ob diese vielleicht etwas weiter draußen sind oder möglicherweise tieferschwimmen. Desweiteren wollte ich fragen, ob es stimmt, das Barsche Kannibalen sind - Also ob ich einen kleinen Barsch als Köderfischen verwenden kann und wenn ja, wie ich dabei am besten vorgehe! 
Bin schon gespannt auch hoffentlich gute Ratschläge von euch Experten! 
Geangelt habe ich mit Spirolino und einem 1,5m langem Vorfach mit einem goldenem Gummitwister, etwa 4-5cm lang!
Kann es sein das in Ufernähe vielleicht auch mal ein Hecht anbeißt?

Petri Heil und nette Grüße von mir!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barsch angeln!*



x2it schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> ich hab das Forum hier per google gefunden und muss sagen, dass es ja wirklich richtig groß ist und man überall Hilfe bekommt!
> Meine erste Frage wäre, wie man vielleicht mal einen etwas größeren Barsch an den Haken bekommt!
> Ich habe seid ungefähr 3 Wochen meinen Angelschein und war bis dahin ab und zu bei uns am Möhnesee auf Barsch angeln.
> ...



Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen x2it,
meiner Erfahrung nach sind bei den kleineren Barschen auch des öfteren größere dabei. Versuche es doch einmal mit kleineren Wobblern oder etwas größeren Gummifischen. Mit Hechten wirst du rechnen müssen, deshalb geht kein Weg an einem Stahlvorfach vorbei. 
Bei weiteren fragen schieß einfach los
lg Kala


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barsch angeln!*

Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen. So ist es leider auch oft beim Angeln. Du mußt einfach immer weiter probieren, und dabei den Mut nicht verlieren.
Das Gewässer, dass ich beangele, war in den 80-er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts nahezu "barsch-verseucht". Es waren nur kleine zu fangen - die großen hatten kaum eine Chance, die Köder vor den kleinen zu erreichen. Wenn man einen großen gefangen hat, dann fast nur auf KöFi.
So habe ich dann fast 20 Jahre auf den Tag gebraucht, um den zweiten Barsch über 40cm an dem Gewässer zu fangen. Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich aber wohl eine Sternstunde (-jahr) - 8 Barsche zwischen 40 und 50cm und einen Riesen von 56cm. Und warum? weil ich immer mal wieder gezielt die großen Barsche gesucht habe. Trotzdem waren da auch jede Menge kleiner Barsche dabei. Je größer die Barsche werden, umso geringer wird die Bestandsdichte und man muß suchen.

Barsche beißen auch sehr gut auf kleine Barsche. Wenn Du fingerlange BArsche bekommst, dann machen die sich als KöFi sehr gut. Biete sie auf Grund, oder an der Posenmontage mit nicht zu schwerer Pose in Grundnähe an.
Optimal ist natürlich, wenn Du Dich per Boot auf dem Gewässer bewegen kannst, da hast Du wesentlich mehr möglichkeiten, an vielversprechende Stellen zu kommen.
Aber auch vom Ufer aus kannst Du erfolgreich sein. Gute Stellen sind z.B. Steganlagen, Häfen, Seerosenfelder, überhängende oder umgestürzte Bäume und auch Einflüße von kleinen Bächen in das Gewässer.

Der Spirolino ist eigentlich nicht ganz erste Wahl beim Barschangeln. Gebräuchlich sind eher kleiner Kunstköder, wie Spinner, Blinker, Gummifische, Gummiwürmer, kleine Wobbler, usw.
Klar, Du kannst kleine Köder natürlich mit Spirolino auf Wurfweite bringen.
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal ins DropShot Angeln einlesen. Gerade an Steganlagen oder auch in Häfen oder an Spundwänden ist das eine sehr vielversprechende Methode.

Da Du bei der Raubfischangelei auch immer mit Hechtbissen rechnen mußt, ist der Einsatz eines Stahlvorfaches mehr als ratsam. Zum Barschangeln benötigst Du aber keine Stahlvorfächer in der Dicke eines Seils. 5kg Tragkraft reichen. Wenn es nicht so teuer sein soll, dann mach Dir die Vorfächer selber aus Sevenstrand-Material. Canelle Megaflex oder Drennan Sevenstrand als Beispiel. Gib bei google oder in der Suche hier mal "TWIZZELN" ein - so kann man die Vorfächer ganz leicht selbst herstellen.
Mußt Dir auch keine Gedanken um die 5kg Tragkraft machen - damit kannst Du auch jeden Hecht landen. Zum Spinfischen sollten die Vorfächer so um 50cm und zum KöFi Angeln um 70cm lang sein. Dein sonstiges Gerät sollte nicht zu grob ausfallen. Zu Spinfischen Schnur mit um die 6kg Tragkraft bei Geflecht und eine leichte Rute und Rolle - auch hiermit mußt Du keine Angst vor großen Hechten haben.

Hoffe, konnte etwas weiterhelfen.
Dann raus ans Wasser und immer weiter ausprobieren.


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Barsch angeln!*

Hallo,

meiner Erfahrung nach halten sich die großen Barsche hauptsächlich im
Freiwasser auf. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich nur einen einzigen
größeren Barsch in Ufernähe gefangen, die anderen allesamt weiter
draußen. Oft auch als Beifang beim Hechtspinnen auf relativ große Köder.
Wenn Du einen Schwarm gefunden hast und die Barsche in Freßlaune sind,
geht fast alles an Ködern. Wurm, Twister, Gummisfisch, Blinker, Spinner etc. 
In allen anderen Fällen ist der Köderfisch unschlagbar!

LG


----------



## x2it (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barsch angeln!*

Hallo und erstmal ein dickes Danke an die Ratschläge, echt super von euch!! 
Wie weit vom Grund sollte man denn einen Köfi am besten abieten, so zwischen 60cm und 150cm?


----------



## Zanderhunter14 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barsch angeln!*

Hi x2it!
Du solltest noch genieße, dass die Barsche so beißfreudig sind, denn das kann auch schnell vorbei sein, aber sonst hör auf FisherMan66, der hat mir auch schon Tipps gegeben thx dafür


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Barsch angeln!*

Würde es mit 30-60 cm über Grund versuchen


----------

